# Ever see a flounder eat?



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Check this out. Got it this morning with my ******* gopro (cell phone)

http://youtu.be/E9mBsPto_t8


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for that. I had never seen one eat before. Sure doesnt feel like that when they hit


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

That's fast


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

That was his third minnow. They are super fast


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Is that your fish tank? Haha that's awesome!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i used to have one and feed it shrimp. they are cool. whats cool is watching them follow a baitfish (hardhead minnow or the like) for several yards. they'll swim up and look at it, then sit back on the bottom, then follow it and look again, then take a small strike at the tail then sit back down and then follow it again and if they don't take another small bite they'll inhale it.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang that is a super cool viedo, them jokers are fast! GG


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I had only saw a flounder ate! :yes:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

and thats why i want one in my fish tank!


----------

